# Plow drops on its own!



## cbeaur (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a MM2 8'. Plow started dropping on its own last night. Not slowly, drops as if u were lowering it to plow. Any ideas where to start?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

stuck valve


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

X2 on the valve. check fisher's website for your application. Your lift valve is sticking open and allowing the oil to flow back out of the ram, thus dropping the blade. I just went thru it


----------



## cbeaur (Dec 23, 2010)

Lift valve, meaning one of the 3 solenoid like cartridges in the plastic box? Or the entires lift piston?
thanks!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably a valve behind one of those cartridges. You can normally buy them separately at our local plow supply shop.


----------



## cbeaur (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks. So those cartridges are the valves?


----------



## cbeaur (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, still drops on its own! Changed the valve "cartridge" S1 for the up and down feature. Flushed out pistons put new filter in and fresh oil. Sucker still drops maybe 4 out out of 10 ups. Someone has told me that if i changed the S1 and it still lowers i might have an internal leak valve? Any other ideas?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

try a different controler.


----------



## cbeaur (Dec 23, 2010)

thats my next step. any recommendations where to buy online?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i would find someone that has a similar plow and try theirs. any good plow dealer should let you try a new one before you randomly buy one.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i would find someone that has a similar plow and try theirs. any good plow dealer should let you try a new one before you randomly buy one. a western control is the same.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you have a fish stick??? Last season my plow would drop suddenly when driving down the road, truck just sitting ect. It would only happen if the power was on. It finally got so bad it would drop and put itself into float on its own when backing up after a push. Took the stick apart several times with no fix. It was probably the circuit board, but for $100 extra I got the new style controller without the mode button and not only did it fix the problem, but it is a better all around set up.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Raise it up and disconnect the controller for a while while transporting. If it stops dropping you found the culprit.

Not uncommon for water/ice in the grill connector to cause it either.


----------

